

WebKit World Clock - antidaily
http://onotakehiko.com/webkitclock/#newyork
"...you can see it with Safari and Google Chrome."
======
asnyder
As the name suggests, really only works in WebKit. I initially tried it in my
current browser of choice, the latest Opera, and sure enough doesn't render
properly. Tried it in Chrome and looks great. Good job.

~~~
rue
Really bad on Firefox, too, but that is indeed to be expected. It'd be nice to
have a non-WebKit-only version eventually, perhaps, to challenge
<http://everytimezone.com>.

------
emehrkay
I'm very sad that I dont understand how the globe is being drawn.

Teach me please

------
spyne-02139
looks great. The jet was a really nice touch. Had to <ctrl-f> to find the city
I was looking for, consider alphabetizing? You did? Oh and you thought it
would better to group them by region? I can see how that would make exploring
the time zones more interesting, but I was looking for a city when I landed at
your site :) sortby(region|name). What's that? You think that would clutter
the interface; I suppose you're right, it is pretty slick the way it is.

